

Is your privacy worth $100? - Consultuing
http://consultuning.blogspot.com/2011/02/is-your-privacy-worth-100.html

======
vrikhter
I've actually thought about this for some time now. Simply enough take email,
is there a reason someone wouldn't pay $100/yr for a product of Gmail's
quality sans all the ads and scooping?

For FB it seems tougher for me. I generally use FB now as a place to share
articles and a giant address book. I use Dropbox for all of my pictures (on
the 50GB plan), because I found that sharing all of pics wasn't that
beneficial.

Do most people even care about their privacy? Seems like lots of people would
sell their soul, so to speak, for less than $100.

